
Wright Electric unveils its commercial electric plane business - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/21/wright-electric-planes/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
meredydd
I would be fascinated to see how they intend to beat the incumbents to market.
Airbus has already announced its interest in electric planes: They've flown an
electric two-seat trainer ([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airbus_E-
Fan](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airbus_E-Fan)), and announced plans for a
(hybrid-)electric 90-seat regional plane.

Commercial aeroplanes are incredibly capital-intensive, and their plan seems
to require getting good at commercial aeroplanes before Boeing/Airbus gets
good at batteries/motors. Precisely one of those things is commodity
technology...

